# My First Smokeouse



## pignut hickory (Jan 22, 2016)

I live in south east Texas on thirteen acres raise  sheep and chickens.For my smoke house wood I am using pignut hickory a hard wood a little harder than pecan and a little softer than hickory..We cut four trees 1 pine,1 pignut hickory,and 2 cypress on our land and had a band saw mill come to our home and cut lumber ..we got 2600 board feet of lumber..we will use pignut and cypress on smokehouse..

I will be posting pictures along the way and would love any suggestions along the way..













Rams 008.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Jan 18, 2016


















smoke house 001.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Jan 18, 2016


















sheep and smokehouse 003.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Jan 22, 2016


















sheep and smokehouse 005.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Jan 22, 2016


















sheep and smokehouse 006.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Jan 22, 2016


----------



## gary s (Jan 22, 2016)

Looking good !!

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2016)

Very Nice, so far!!!!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 22, 2016)

Looking Good, Pignut !!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Is that a lake behind the Smokehouse???

Or my imagination?

Bear


----------



## pignut hickory (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks for comments ..yes Bear that's an old creek lake..


----------



## pignut hickory (Jan 22, 2016)

Red oak chips ..Personal choice for smoking chicken..If anyone is ever down Texas way I would be happy to chip you 20 LBS for free your would or mine..













chips 001.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Jan 22, 2016


















chips 003.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Jan 22, 2016


















chips 002.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Jan 22, 2016


----------



## gary s (Jan 22, 2016)

Now that's a nice guy,  But he is from Texas after all  !!!!     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## freiesleben (Jan 22, 2016)

That is a really nice build already :) 

Sounds interesting on the wood chips :) I am in Houston, TX how far is that from you :)

Soren


----------



## pignut hickory (Jan 22, 2016)

Freiesleben.I'm at Bon Wier on LA/TX border 149 miles from you...We do sell blueberries you pick $6.00 ..so if you or your wife like blueberries June may be a good time to come ..


----------



## freiesleben (Jan 22, 2016)

Sounds really good, unfortunately we will be moving back to Denmark end May, so will not be able to make June, that would have been nice though :)


----------



## pignut hickory (Jan 25, 2016)

Update on smokehouse ....













SMOKEHOUSE 002.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Jan 25, 2016


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2016)

Now that's a cool smoke house  Love your design  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## pignut hickory (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks Gary..Looks like no work today ..It's been raining all night with no end in sight..


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2016)

pignut hickory said:


> Thanks Gary..Looks like no work today ..It's been raining all night with no end in sight..


Yeah you guys got the rain it missed us stayed south,  it was in the low 70's yesterday 40 right now

Sure going to have a nice smoker

Gary


----------



## pignut hickory (Jan 26, 2016)

Hey Gary

Wife just cooked me an egg,green onion sausage,and sauerkraut breakfast burrito..and it sure was good ..a first time recipe..


----------



## pignut hickory (Feb 2, 2016)

babies & smokehouse 007.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 2, 2016





Added door













babies & smokehouse 020.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 2, 2016





Build fire


----------



## pignut hickory (Feb 2, 2016)

babies & smokehouse 023.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 2, 2016





 hour













babies & smokehouse 025.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 2, 2016





Two hours













babies & smokehouse 027.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 2, 2016





 hours


----------



## gary s (Feb 3, 2016)

I really like the way it turned out  Nice Job   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## pignut hickory (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks Gary it was a test smoke run...should get all my thermometers Thursday..


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 4, 2016)

Beautiful Job, Pignut!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-----------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I love it!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Can't wait to see all the Awesome Smokes you're gonna put through that thing!!! 

Bear


----------



## pignut hickory (Feb 8, 2016)

My first smoked meat in new smokehouse...Using White Cloud's Jerky recipe..beef chuck roast..wife loves it..













jerky 002.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 7, 2016


















jerky 003.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 7, 2016


----------



## gary s (Feb 8, 2016)

A double Congrats  Jerky looks great     
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## pignut hickory (Feb 8, 2016)

LOL Gary Thanks..it is good..I really like this site..lots of good recipes..


----------



## pignut hickory (Feb 11, 2016)

Smoking Bear's *Unstuffed Smoked Beef Pepperoni Sticks and farmed raised chicken today.. For you younger fellows that have never saw a free range chicken notice the yellow fat...store bought has white fat..mostly..*












beef sticks 001.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 11, 2016






Using meat grinder to stuff with..Per Bear..













beef sticks 002.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 11, 2016


















beef sticks 003.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 11, 2016






Five day cure on chicken per Bear's turkey bacon recipe..













beef sticks 004.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 11, 2016


















beef sticks 006.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 11, 2016


















beef sticks 010.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 11, 2016


















beef sticks 011.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 11, 2016






Theses sticks are so good ..It would makes you want to slap your Mama..


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2016)

That's an awesome job on those sticks, Pignut !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





--------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm real glad you like them!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## gary s (Feb 11, 2016)

Great Job, those look fantastic,  and again, I love your smoke house  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## pignut hickory (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks for comments ..Bear & Gary ...The sticks turned out perfect..lol My chicken was a little salty..but taste like ham..salty ham ..


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 12, 2016)

pignut hickory said:


> Thanks for comments ..Bear & Gary ...The sticks turned out perfect..lol My chicken was a little salty..but taste like ham..salty ham ..


I think if I was going to cure & smoke a whole chicken or a half chicken, I would use the method Pops uses with Cure #1 Brine. Then I would hot smoke it just like a chicken that isn't cured.

I would only dry cure with TQ---Uniform parts separately, like Breasts or Thighs, or Drums.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Feb 12, 2016)

When I do Chicken I use Pop's brine not salty at all

Gary


----------



## pignut hickory (Feb 12, 2016)

Bear ..not all was lost ..wife cooked pinto beans today lol ..put the chicken in with pintos no salt turned out great..


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2016)

pignut hickory said:


> Bear ..not all was lost ..wife cooked pinto beans today lol ..put the chicken in with pintos no salt turned out great..

















Bear


----------



## pignut hickory (Feb 14, 2016)

Toasted bread , *Pepperoni Sticks ,tomatoes , and mozzarella cheese .. *













S & S 001.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 14, 2016


----------



## gary s (Feb 14, 2016)

pignut hickory said:


> Toasted bread , *Pepperoni Sticks ,tomatoes , and mozzarella cheese .. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thant looks pretty tasty !!

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 14, 2016)

pignut hickory said:


> Toasted bread , *Pepperoni Sticks ,tomatoes , and mozzarella cheese .. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There ya go!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I love doing that with bread, but often I use Hamburger buns, Hot Dog Rolls, and yesterday I used up a leftover Steak Hoagie Roll with Sauce, Cheese, Pepperoni, and some Oregano.

Great little Snack!!

Bear


----------



## pignut hickory (Feb 14, 2016)

Oregano sounds good.... going to add bell peppers next time also... garlic French bread also makes good platform


----------



## b-one (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice build and great looking smokes so far! That jerky looks extra tasty!


----------



## roller (Feb 14, 2016)

Now that`s a smoke house..


----------



## pignut hickory (Feb 14, 2016)

b- one  the jerky is extra tasty...thanks


----------



## pignut hickory (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks Roller..I'm thinking I will be able to sear meat on it also..we will see...


----------



## chefboyrd (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey Pignut  , Is that fiberglass board on the bottom part of the smokehouse? Great looking smoker


----------



## pignut hickory (Feb 21, 2016)

[h1]I pick this one because you can adjust and it starts at 50F just in case I want to cold smoke..












beef sticks 005.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 15, 2016





[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]3" River Country (RC-T3W) Adjustable Professional BBQ, Grill, Smoker Thermometer (50 to 550F)[/h1]
Heavy Duty Stainless Steel Construction
Professional Grade Internal Components
Easy to Read 3" Color Coded Dial which shows exact temperature (50-550 Degrees Fahrenheit)
Adjustable with complete mounting instructions & hardware included
2 ½ Inch long stem with 1/2 NPT mounting or 13/16 std hole



chefboyrd said:


> Hey Pignut  , Is that fiberglass board on the bottom part of the smokehouse? Great looking smoker


Chefboyrd..I missed your question...lol This may be more info than you wanted..I laid out cinder blocks for 4' x 4' inside dim. Then leveled and mortared them together ...put 8 cinch anchors down for 2 x 8 treated bottom plate..then filled with 60-40 dirt...allowing 2 1/2" for concrete at top..after poring concrete ordered fire brick and installed..Then put cement board 18" up on wall inside..


----------



## pignut hickory (Feb 23, 2016)

Smoking Again..White Cloud's step by step Jerky ....Bear's step by step Bacon on a Stick...And Jeff's way to cook Brisket..

Used the flat of brisket to make Jerky and smoked the point..













SMOKING 002.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 23, 2016






3 lbs Brisket meat to start White Cloud's recipe.













SMOKING 004.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 23, 2016






Pork on a stick ..Bear's recipe..













SMOKING 008.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 23, 2016






Smoke point of brisket in pan per Jeff's instructions....


----------



## gary s (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice job

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2016)

pignut hickory said:


> Smoking Again..White Cloud's step by step Jerky ....Bear's step by step Bacon on a Stick...And Jeff's way to cook Brisket..
> 
> Used the flat of brisket to make Jerky and smoked the point..
> 
> ...


Wow---You're sure making a lot of Tasty looking Vittles!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






-----------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## pignut hickory (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks Bear..

My smokehouse still needs some tweaking..having trouble getting it above 200 F..I need a little more heat for Brisket..


----------



## pignut hickory (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks Gary..missed your comment..


----------



## gary s (Feb 23, 2016)

Cranking out some good looking stuff in that new smoke house

Nice Job  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## pignut hickory (Feb 25, 2016)

Canadian Bacon Today..













fire 002.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 25, 2016


















fire 003.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 25, 2016


----------



## gary s (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm in    Love that Canadian Bacon

Gary


----------



## bigtrain74 (Feb 25, 2016)

Beautiful smoke house! I hope the county doesn't find out and tags you with an extra $5000 worth of assets on the property.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm in too----Move over Gary!!







Bear


----------



## pignut hickory (Feb 26, 2016)

Results on Bear's   Canadian Bacon sliced this morning..













Cand Bacon 001.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 26, 2016


















Can..Bacon 001.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 26, 2016


















Can..Bacon 002.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 26, 2016


















Can..Bacon 003.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 26, 2016


















Can..Bacon 004.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 26, 2016


----------



## gary s (Feb 26, 2016)

Beautiful Color, great looking CB   Nice Job  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## pignut hickory (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks Gary.. the taste is great.. We are doing pork and beef sausage this afternoon..


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2016)

pignut hickory said:


> Results on Bear's   Canadian Bacon sliced this morning..


Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That Looks Just Right !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You're hooked now with the CB & the Bacon-On-A-Stick !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## pignut hickory (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks for all comments..

Yesterday we made Pork & Beef unstuffed Sausage sticks 78% pork & 22% beef...Three 5 lb batches...4 hours smoke time..

1) recipe ...Bear's recipe with changes..

*Ingredients:*

5 lbs Pork & Beef (ground--78/22) using pork butt..

7 1/2 level tsp (2 1/2 TBS) of TQ

3 tsp Black Pepper

1 1/2 tsp of Mustard Seed

1 Heaping TBS of Crushed Red Pepper

1 tsp of Garlic Powder

1 tbs of Italian Seasoning

2) My old copy cat Jimmy Dean Recipe for hot pan sausage..

*Ingredients:*

5 lbs Pork & Beef (ground--78/22)

7 1/2 level tsp (2 1/2 TBS) of TQ

1 tsp Black Pepper

1 1/2 tsp of Sage

1 TBS of Crushed Red Pepper

1 TBS Cayenne pepper

1 1/2 tsp of Coriander

It's hard to say which one is best..













sausage 001.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 27, 2016


----------



## pignut hickory (Feb 27, 2016)

My Sausage has the Five Spices that are highest in Vitamin K....I've uncovered a Nobel Prize-winning vitamin proven to sweep calcium out of your arteries — for normal, healthy blood pressure.

In a landmark Rotterdam Study, researchers gave a unique form of vitamin K to 4,807 men aged 55 and older. 

They found that the study participants who had the highest intake of vitamin K had a stunning 52% decrease in calcium deposits in their blood vessels — and a 41% lower risk of serious cardiovascular problems.

But they found that vitamin K not only removes calcium from your arteries. It also protects the "elastin" in your blood vessels — which helps keep your arteries from becoming stiff.

In other words, vitamin K gives you flexible, clean-as-a-whistle arteries... normal blood flow... and blessedly healthy blood pressure...

http://nutritiondata.self.com/foods-000104000000000000000-w.html


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 27, 2016)

Great looking smokehouse and tasty looking smokes!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2016)

Great Job on the Sausages, Pignut !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Those look Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## pignut hickory (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## pignut hickory (Apr 26, 2016)

Well folks..we had quite a bit of water...lol ..have not smoked any meat lately..we lost 25 laying hens and three sheep..but now things are looking up....


----------



## gary s (Apr 26, 2016)

That's no your house is it ???

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 26, 2016)

First let me say   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   glad to have you on board. Great looking build like the design with side wood storage.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## pignut hickory (Apr 27, 2016)

Yes Gary that is my house and barn...the smoke house came through the flood in good shape..we had 6 feet of water in house and water was over smoke house..still drying out....

Thanks Halfsmoked..


----------



## gary s (Apr 27, 2016)

Oh Man, I am so sorry to hear that. We all see these things on the news and hope it never happens to us. Glad you and your family are OK sorry about the sheep and chickens. Insurance I hope. anything I can do ?

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2016)

OMG !!!

So sorry to see that flood !!

I have no idea what can be salvaged after something like that, but it doesn't look good.

I have an Uncle lives next to a Creek "Tohickon", and he gets flooded almost once a year, but it usually just fills his basement, and rarely much of the first floor.

Keep us posted when you can.

Bear


----------



## pignut hickory (May 1, 2016)

Hey Bear...so far so good got my diesel tractor and generator running again...my structure is sound.. we removed inside walls and insulation just drying out now.lol my wife taking this opportunity to remodel kitchen..we are doing fine...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2016)

pignut hickory said:


> Hey Bear...so far so good got my diesel tractor and generator running again...my structure is sound.. we removed inside walls and insulation just drying out now.lol my wife taking this opportunity to remodel kitchen..we are doing fine...


That's Great !

I'm so glad to hear that !!

I'm just sorry you had to go through all the hassle, and glad it wasn't even worse!

Bear


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 29, 2016)

purdy good for East Tx man...,,I like it !


----------

